# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Partnership between Facebook and police could make planning protests impossible

## CaseyJones

http://rt.com/usa/facebook-police-social-lipp-743/




> A partnership between police departments and social media sites discussed at a convention in Philadelphia this week could allow law enforcement to keep anything deemed criminal off the Internetand even stop people from organizing protests.
> 
> A high-ranking official from the Chicago Police Department told attendees at a law enforcement conference on Monday that his agency has been working with a security chief at Facebook to block certain users from the site if it is determined they have posted what is deemed criminal content, reports Kenneth Lipp, an independent journalist who attended the lecture.
> 
> Lipp reported throughout the week from the International Association of Chiefs of Police conference, and now says that a speaker during one of the presentations suggested that a relationship exists between law enforcement and social media that that could be considered a form of censorship.
> 
> According to Lipp, the unnamed CPD officer said specifically that his agency was working with Facebook to block users by their individual account, IP address or device, such as a cell phone or computer. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## DamianTV

Bump for Privacy Saturday!

(lookin for the other link to bump now)

----------


## ObiRandKenobi

that sucks

----------


## DamianTV

All this Surveillance is intended to accomplish one thing: TOTAL CONTROL.

----------


## angelatc

Yes, because nobody was ever able to arrange a protest before Facebook existed.  We all know that.

----------


## DamianTV

> Yes, because nobody was ever able to arrange a protest before Facebook existed.  We all know that.


Facebook is a Tool for Monitored Communication.  Facebook has been used to organize Protests.  And very soon, any form of Protest will be Against the Law.  Facebook will evolve, not only to prevent any forms of Protest, either Digital or Physical, but it will help those that oppose Protests in any from to prosecute the Protestors to the fullest extent of the Law.  If Facebook existed during WWII Germany, many Germans, Jews and Nazi's alike would have used it.  But the Nazi's would have used Facebook to find the Jews to execute them.

----------


## Anti Federalist

FarceBook.

FedBook.

$#@! that site.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

This is how it starts.

----------


## DamianTV

FedBook IS the Canary in the Coalmine for observing when Luke Warm Tyranny becomes Hot Tyranny.

---




> This is how it starts.




This is how it ends.

----------

